# My left arm feels "dead"



## MusiquedeReve (Nov 2, 2022)

Woke up around 6:30AM with my left arm feeling numb, heavy and weak

At first, I couldn’t even move my fingers but now I can make a fist

However, my arms feels like it weighs 1,000,000 pounds and is very weak - almost like something is tickling my arm when I move it

Only pain is in my shoulder when I rotate it - otherwise, no paiin

Left a message with my primary doctor but his office does not open for another half hour

Any ideas? Anyone experience this?


----------



## jneebz (Nov 2, 2022)

See your doctor. Don’t take advice from here. Good luck, hope it’s not serious.


----------



## labornvain (Nov 2, 2022)

You should go to the emergency room, right now. This could be some circulatory issue from hell that will correct itself eventually. But in the small chance that it's a stroke, the sooner you get treated the better your recovery.


----------



## GainStaging (Nov 2, 2022)

I'm no expert, but if it's the entire arm that's feeling this way, then it's probably nerve-related issue. Somewhere on the spine or on the nerve connecting the spine to the arm. What caused this can vary A LOT though.


----------



## cedricm (Nov 2, 2022)

MusiquedeReve said:


> Woke up around 6:30AM with my left arm feeling numb, heavy and weak
> 
> At first, I couldn’t even move my fingers but now I can make a fist
> 
> ...


Don't wait. Go see a MD without delay.


----------



## MartinH. (Nov 2, 2022)

It does sound a lot like you've slept on your arm and now the nerve is damaged, hopefully not permanently. However the other potential causes are too serious to not rule them out. Not sure this is still GP territory, emergency room or neurologist might be the better options. And I agree with everyone that there is no time to waste.


----------



## MartinH. (Nov 2, 2022)

I don't think this applies here (certainly hope so!), but it feels like a good time to share this video about always carrying aspirin with you in case you have a heart attack:



I just cut a piece of the foil blister off and put it in my wallet. Doubt I'll ever have a heart attack or stroke (actually NOT recommended for strokes - more info in this post: https://vi-control.net/community/threads/my-left-arm-feels-dead.131791/page-2#post-5212898 ) myself, because my blood seems to dislike clotting, but I feel better having this with me just in case. And you never know if/when you'll ever be in a situation where you are around someone with a heart attack who could be helped this way.


----------



## Crowe (Nov 2, 2022)

You need to go see your GP. This is a music forum XD.

But yeah, don't panic.


----------



## kgdrum (Nov 2, 2022)

As others have stated please get yourself to an EMERGENCY ROOM IMMEDIATELY! It’s better to be safe than sorry.


----------



## Marcus Millfield (Nov 2, 2022)

What the hell are you doing typing on this forum for?! You should go to the emergency room immediately!

Hope all will be well 🤞🏻


----------



## Roger Newton (Nov 2, 2022)

Possible Rotary Cuff or Triceps Tendonitis.


----------



## GtrString (Nov 2, 2022)

Don’t worry, you can program the bass hand


----------



## José Herring (Nov 2, 2022)

MusiquedeReve said:


> Woke up around 6:30AM with my left arm feeling numb, heavy and weak
> 
> At first, I couldn’t even move my fingers but now I can make a fist
> 
> ...


Yeah. I'm a long time suffer of rotator and bursa pain in the shoulder from conducting A LOT when I was young. If that's your case then it's really nothing to worry about and some simple exercises that you can learn online can provide almost a complete cure.

But.....CONSULT YOUR DOCTOR. It could also be a sign of stroke or poor circulation.


----------



## Lionel Schmitt (Nov 2, 2022)

MartinH. said:


> I don't think this applies here (certainly hope so!), but it feels like a good time to share this video about always carrying aspirin with you in case you have a heart attack:
> 
> 
> 
> I just cut a piece of the foil blister off and put it in my wallet. Doubt I'll ever have a heart attack or stroke myself, because my blood seems to dislike clotting, but I feel better having this with me just in case. And you never know if/when you'll ever be in a situation where you are around someone with a heart attack who could be helped this way.



Not sure why a video by some fun YouTube channel would be a credible source.
Upon looking into it it seems it can be beneficial but "could save your life" is clearly good ol clickbait and "could increase your chances of survival" would be right.

As a sidenote - daily usage of it doesn't seem to be a good idea for most people based on what I've read, except when having specific risk factors. A good amount of research is always needed before taking any compounds.
(EDIT: Just to be extra clear, this is just a prompt to do extensive research before any usage of aspirin or other compounds, take that note as a starting point, not information)


----------



## Nick Batzdorf (Nov 2, 2022)

jneebz said:


> See your doctor. Don’t take advice from here. Good luck, hope it’s not serious.


Hear hare here.


----------



## MusiquedeReve (Nov 2, 2022)

UPDATE after going to ER:

Hospital did some tests and a CT scan - they said that it is a pinched nerve and recommended I follow up with a spine doctor since they saw some degeneration of discs in my neck - they also gave me a shot of Decadron to help reduce inflammation


Thank you all so much for your responses - such a great community


----------



## tc9000 (Nov 2, 2022)

Lionel Schmitt said:


> Not sure why a video by some fun YouTube channel would be a credible source.
> Upon looking into it it seems it can be beneficial but "could save your life" is clearly good ol clickbait and "could increase your chances of survival" would be right.
> 
> As a sidenote - daily usage of it doesn't seem to be a good idea for most people based on what I've read, except when having specific risk factors. A good amount of research is always needed before taking any compounds.


You are right of course, always do your own research. That said, everyone should be aware of the below:

_Treating heart attacks

While waiting for an ambulance, it may help to chew and then swallow a tablet of aspirin (ideally 300mg), as long as the person having a heart attack is not allergic to aspirin._









Heart attack


Find out about heart attacks, a serious medical emergency in which the supply of blood to the heart is suddenly blocked, usually by a blood clot




www.nhs.uk


----------



## MartinH. (Nov 2, 2022)

Lionel Schmitt said:


> As a sidenote - daily usage of it doesn't seem to be a good idea for most people based on what I've read, except when having specific risk factors. A good amount of research is always needed before taking any compounds.


Who said anything about daily usage?!




Lionel Schmitt said:


> Not sure why a video by some fun YouTube channel would be a credible source.
> Upon looking into it it seems it can be beneficial but "could save your life" is clearly good ol clickbait and "could increase your chances of survival" would be right.


Do you think these two people in the comment section are lying about their professional expertise on this?











And who says I did not verify the information with other sources when I first found that video? Like for example the instructional leaflet that comes with the Aspirin that I bought? 

Maybe Harvard is good enough for you: 








Aspirin for heart attack: Chew or swallow? - Harvard Health


If you think you're having a heart attack, you need to get to the hospital fast. You also need first aid — to get some aspirin into your system quickly, but should you chew the tablet or ...




www.health.harvard.edu















Lionel Schmitt said:


> increase your chances of survival" would be right.


It literally says that on the packaging of those Aspods, look closely at the video thumbnail. Also "could save" and "could increase chance of survival" technically mean the same thing. I don't know what your problem is. If you don't believe in Aspirin, don't take it...





MusiquedeReve said:


> UPDATE after going to ER:
> 
> Hospital did some tests and a CT scan - they said that it is a pinched nerve and recommended I follow up with a spine doctor since they saw some degeneration of discs in my neck - they also gave me a shot of Decadron to help reduce inflammation
> 
> ...


Thanks for the update and get well soon!


----------



## Lionel Schmitt (Nov 2, 2022)

MartinH. said:


> Who said anything about daily usage?!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Instead of getting neurotic you could also just accept the fact that it's best to immediately link a proper source rather than a random YouTube video.

No point in starting a debate with someone citing YouTube comments. Don't want to distract from the indeed relevant info which is confirmed in credible sources above it.

The note about daily usage was just a "side note" since it seemed relevant when talking about aspirin to prevent heart incidence, not a response to you. I thought calling it side note made it clear but it could have been clearer.


----------



## MartinH. (Nov 2, 2022)

Lionel Schmitt said:


> Instead of getting neurotic [...] No point in starting a debate with someone citing YouTube comments. Don't want to distract from the indeed relevant info which is confirmed in credible sources above it.


How about YOU do some research and cite credible sources before spreading FUD?


----------



## Lionel Schmitt (Nov 2, 2022)

Since it's relevant info I don't want to get it get drowned in neurotic defensiveness I'm putting it here again, thanks to @tc9000 for the link









Heart attack


Find out about heart attacks, a serious medical emergency in which the supply of blood to the heart is suddenly blocked, usually by a blood clot




www.nhs.uk




_
While waiting for an ambulance, it may help to chew and then swallow a tablet of aspirin (ideally 300mg), as long as the person having a heart attack is not allergic to aspirin.

Aspirin helps to thin the blood and improves blood flow to the heart._


----------



## Double Helix (Nov 2, 2022)

Lionel Schmitt said:


> . . . _Aspirin helps to thin the blood and improves blood flow to the heart._


As an old fellow, I have been taking a low dose aspirin (NSAID/81mg) every morning
Don't know how much it's helping, but I remain alive to type this

Wishing all the best to the OP -- as a survivor of spinal surgery* (December 1993), I can attest that relieving pressure on the disks was *exactly* the ticket; my first thought upon awakening in the recovery room was an amazed, "I can feel my arm!"


*Hit head-on by a drunk driver 6 June 1983


----------



## MusiquedeReve (Nov 3, 2022)

A bit of a _funny_ story from yesterday's trip to the ER:

A couple beds down from me in the ER was a guy handcuffed to the bed with 2 police officers guarding him - the nurse came and told the guy they needed a urine sample - he told the nurse he wouldn't give her one - she said "OK, then we will insert a catheter to get it or use a long cotton swab inserted into the head of your penis to get a sample" -- she then told the guy she would be back in 2 minutes to find out which way he wanted to do it -- needless to say, he urinated into a cup


----------



## HotCoffee (Nov 3, 2022)

I have had two very similar experiences where the arm was completely numb after waking. I could not even move any fingers, let alone the arm, and also complete loss of sensitivity. Luckily it resolved itself within minutes both times, but oh man, scary is putting it mildly.


----------



## Roger Newton (Nov 3, 2022)

HotCoffee said:


> I have had two very similar experiences where the arm was completely numb after waking. I could not even move any fingers, let alone the arm, and also complete loss of sensitivity. Luckily it resolved itself within minutes both times, but oh man, scary is putting it mildly.


It's a lot more common than you may think. I've had loss of left hand finger movement for weeks lately in the morning upon awakening. Hard to get into a fist ect.

Triceps Tendinitis causing a form of tennis elbow going down to the hands. Very common. One way you can get that if you play a keyboard, is because the stool or chair you're sitting on is way to low, thus straining muscles, particularly in the weaker arm, resulting in said symptoms.


----------



## José Herring (Nov 3, 2022)

Lionel Schmitt said:


> Not sure why a video by some fun YouTube channel would be a credible source.
> Upon looking into it it seems it can be beneficial but "could save your life" is clearly good ol clickbait and "could increase your chances of survival" would be right.
> 
> As a sidenote - daily usage of it doesn't seem to be a good idea for most people based on what I've read, except when having specific risk factors. A good amount of research is always needed before taking any compounds.
> (EDIT: Just to be extra clear, this is just a prompt to do extensive research before any usage of aspirin or other compounds, take that note as a starting point, not information)


Youtube, it's the first place I go when I think I'm having a stroke or heart attack or trying to fix my dishwasher, same thing right?


----------



## José Herring (Nov 3, 2022)

MusiquedeReve said:


> UPDATE after going to ER:
> 
> Hospital did some tests and a CT scan - they said that it is a pinched nerve and recommended I follow up with a spine doctor since they saw some degeneration of discs in my neck - they also gave me a shot of Decadron to help reduce inflammation
> 
> ...


Very glad that it turned out to be not too serious. But do check out that disc problem.


----------



## Arbee (Nov 3, 2022)

While I totally support the "never get serious advice from the Internet" principle, I'm going to break that rule here based on personal experience. I had a sudden disc rupture (unspeakable pain) and another serious bulge at L5/S1. After doing the rounds of physios, chiros, osteos, acupuncture etc for months in chronic pain I decided to do my own research and came across this site and the books:

https://www.rebuildyourback.com/back_pain_books.php

That was 15 years ago - the best money I ever spent on my health and wellbeing. At first glance it looks like typical "Internet health fix hype", but his reasoning made such good sense to me (I'm not a doctor but have a medical science degree so at least understand the mechanics). Within a couple of weeks of these exercises I start to sense some improvement and still do them now almost daily. In essence it's not complicated, just a holistic spinal health and core management program. I (touch wood) have no perceivable issues with my back and neck whatsoever these days. YMMV.


----------



## Lionel Schmitt (Nov 5, 2022)

Another note on aspirin regarding strokes, not heart attacks.
Seems like the aspirin recommendation is only applicable for heart attacks, not strokes, at least according to that source, I have only come across that while looking for something different. 


https://www.pennmedicine.org/updates/blogs/neuroscience-blog/2022/march/what-to-do-if-someone-is-having-a-stroke


_“80 percent of strokes are ischemic ones, but if you’re in that 20 percent and your stroke was caused by a ruptured blood vessel in the head, you don’t want to take aspirin,” Dr. Humbert says. “And you can’t tell which one it is until you get to the emergency room and you get a CAT scan.” Aspirin actually might hurt your loved one more, and cause more bleeding if in fact they are having a hemorrhagic stroke, because aspirin is a blood thinner. 

To be safe, don’t give someone who has stroke symptoms any medication."_


----------



## macmac (Nov 5, 2022)

^ yes. And from what I understand for heart attack (disclaimer: I’m not a doctor), the aspirin should be given a chew then sublingual (put under the tongue) where it gets absorbed immediately into the bloodstream. NOT taken with water since that would take too long to kick in.

So glad you are ok, OP.


----------



## MartinH. (Nov 5, 2022)

Lionel Schmitt said:


> Another note on aspirin regarding strokes, not heart attacks.
> Seems like the aspirin recommendation is only applicable for heart attacks, not strokes, at least according to that source, I have only come across that while looking for something different.
> 
> 
> ...


That's good info, thank you very much! I've corrected my post to point towards yours regarding strokes.


----------



## LatinXCombo (Nov 6, 2022)

MusiquedeReve said:


> UPDATE after going to ER:
> 
> Hospital did some tests and a CT scan - they said that it is a pinched nerve and recommended I follow up with a spine doctor since they saw some degeneration of discs in my neck - they also gave me a shot of Decadron to help reduce inflammation
> 
> ...


Glad to hear!


----------

